# Rainbow Ripple Scarf--FREE knit lace pattern



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a wonderfully, simple, ripple lace that works up in no time. And, if using the yarn described, it is so soft and supple to work with, that you cant put it down until it is finished! This pattern works well for beginner lace knitters! It is very easy and very fun to knit! Just download it for free!

Finished Measurements: About 58 long x 10 ½wide

Yarn: Fingering wt. yarn, about 790 yards/200grams. (Sample was knit with KnitPicks Chroma 70% Wool, 30% Nylon Fingering wt. 2 balls Lollipop 396yards/100 gram.)

Needles: Size U.S. 6 Straight Needle

You can find it in Ravelry and Craftsy. Here is the link to Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-ripple-scarf


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I love the colours in the yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely work. I have printed it out and will use it to teach some of my students. Bet they will love it too....


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh--thank you for that! Enjoy with your students!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

feather and fan is beautiful every time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely yarn colors! I used that stitch on a couple of afghans a few years ago and really like!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely feather and fan... beautiful in those colors.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful,so are the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

The colors are so "happy"! Lovely pattern. Thank you!


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just finished this scarf done in Chroma Prism, this yarn makes a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and colors! Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you - it's lovely


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Your work is Beautiful!!! I love the colors. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

MJRITCHEY said:


> Your work is Beautiful!!! I love the colors. What kind of yarn did you use?


Knitpicks fingering Chroma


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! And Chroma is a lovely yarn to knit with.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning designs and yarn colours.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

So pretty! Beautiful work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

